# Where can I purchase Prestige Cosmetics besides at Ulta



## DiorShowgirl (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hello....Does anyone on here know of where I can purchase Prestige Cosmetics besides Ulta? I went to CVS of where they discontinued selling it..Also Walgreen's stopped selling Prestige also...*

Any websites that sell this makeup brand? thanks..

I am interested in their new mascara which is getting mad rave reviews..called "My Biggest Lashes"..

thanks..


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have only seen it at Duane Reade but im not sure if that store is outside of NYC.


----------



## lalalalila (Sep 30, 2009)

I've seen huge Prestige displays at Ride Aid.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I live in PA..Bucks County area...so that would be very far for me....but thanks anyways...I do wish they would sell their products online....


----------



## Jinx (Oct 1, 2009)

Rite Aid and either WalMart or KMart- I can't remember which one, but I think WalMart.

They have a dealer locator-

Retail Location Finder


----------



## internetchick (Oct 1, 2009)

I have seen it at Rite Aid, Bartell Drugs, and Fred Meyer.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Oct 1, 2009)

long's drugs/cvs or rite aid


----------



## jewele (Oct 2, 2009)

I get mine at CVS. If you're looking for eyeliner from Prestige, I've personally found that Wet-n-wild H20 liner stays on longer.


----------



## malibuphoenix (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys have Shelly's Pharmacy's in PA, right? Prestige is sold there.


----------



## Lajja (Oct 3, 2009)

CVS/Rite Aid


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Oct 5, 2009)

I went to at least 3 CVS'S and they are discontinuing the line...also at Walgreen's they discontinued it...I will check at Rite Aid for their makeup..thanks..


----------



## LoveMehTSX (Oct 5, 2009)

Cvs


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Oct 6, 2009)

RiteAid, CVS, Wal-Mart and Long's


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 6, 2009)

If you go on their website, they have a retail store finder. You enter your zip code and it will bring up all the stores selling prestige in your area...


----------



## mvpccc (Oct 7, 2009)

I have only seen it at Duane Reade but im not sure if that store is outside of NYC.


----------



## xdm (Oct 7, 2009)

You can try Walgreens.


----------



## jcm5 (Jun 5, 2011)

prestige has a website girls you can shop online www.*prestigecosmetics*.com and the prices are less than walgreens prices before they discontinued prestige


----------



## Julia Tilsner (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi I believe Rite Aid carries their line still,I say it there the other day.


----------

